# Some new pictures of Toby...(Tail feathers included)



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

If you Look Closley you can see the hole in my carpet Toby has created 









Being attentive(look closley at the damage hes caused my chair )..tail feathers also included









Off to PLayyy...!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Toby is a very cute boy. Those feathers look like they are really starting to spring out. He is going to be so handsome when it all pops. I didn't see anything wrong with the carpet.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

What a cutie! He looks to be around Duffy's age, judging by the amount of hair he has sprung 

Kris


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, Toby is growing into a handsome one! 

The damage, well you've learned to keep him from getting bored when he's not supervised or crated, right?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Toby is adorable... I love when the tail feathers start coming in!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is a cutie, I love the "growing in"stage all long limbs!


----------



## Azzy (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah he's very lanky...=D His front legs are a little bit shorter then his hind legs so when he sits it looks funny. 

Yeah tail feathers are awesome, and I think he knows their awesome as well =D cause he walks around with his tail up wagging and fanning those tail feathers all day. 

@Sunrise
Oh yeah Toby get's alot of attention and alot of excerise always has something to do. We let him out through the back to do his thing, he'll do what he has to run around in the snow and then come back inside. He goes on walks, runs, has plenty of toys...but he is still one curious puppy.

PS: that hole in the carpet is a from around when we first got him, he doesn't bite to many things anymore or tear anything anymore, maybe just the tries to bit the chair once in a while, but with a few words he knows not to.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

He looks very sorry that he chewed your carpet and chair.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

He's getting so big and so handsome. Your poor rug and chair. Oh the joys of having a puppy!


----------

